# resistencia equivalente



## biguel17 (Oct 7, 2007)

como puedo hallar la resistencia equivalente Rab con el metodo redes escalera


----------



## jim_17 (Oct 7, 2007)

No se si es correcto lo que te voy a decir, pero me parece que debes empezar a sumar el final de la escalera, es decir

sumas en serie las 3 resistencias que estan en serie, luego sumas la R 1 Ohm que esta en medio i asi consecutivamente

R1= 1+1+1= 3 ohm 
R2= 1/3 + 1= 0,76 periodico Ohm 

R3= 1+1+0,76 = 2,76 i asi consecutivamente


NO se si las operaciones las tengo bien echas, si no es asi espero que alguien me lo diga, gracias.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 7, 2007)

No se cual es el "metodo escalera" Debe ser una iteración de hacer paralelos y series, Pero se resume a repetir lo que dijo el amigo jim, o sea serie es suma y paralelo es la inversa de la suma de las inversas.
Seguramentye y por ser todas iguales se peude abreviar en una formula que dependa del numero de escalones, apr alo que cual hay que irlo probando nomas a ver como se desarrolla
Saludos


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 7, 2007)

Si es solamente resolver paralelos, guarda que lo de jim no esta correctamente resuelto

La primer rama en paralelo da igual a 0,75 no 1,33 le falto hacer la inversa.

Otra cosa que iba a decir, es que es muy fasil que te lo resolvamos pero no creo que tenga sentido, ya que el que lo tiene que saber hacer sos vos, eso no quiere decir que no te ayudemos   del como resolverlo.

Supongo que estas en el colegio y que te dieron teoria sobre esto. Ahora bien, que es la parte concreta que no entendes y que no te deja resolver el problema, porque creo que asi la ayuda va a ser mejor para vos.

PD: 1/Rparalelo = 1/Rrama1 + 1/RRama2 + ect


----------



## Juan Romero (Oct 7, 2007)

Hola amigo biguel17, para solucionar el problema puedes ir reduciendo por ramas el ckto o en su defecto usar el metodo de "redes en escalera", este metodo se usa cuando hay una  serie  
de redes infinitas en el ckto, pero en este caso tambien sirve.
Empiezas asumiendo una resistencia Rab que es igual al valor total de resistencia del ckto, esto es porque es una serie que se repite, y luego lo reeplazas dentro el ckto. Reduciendo este ckto te da una ecuacion de segundo grado, la solucionas y solamente consideras el valor positivo ya que no hay resistencias negativas, este valor lo sumas a la red final y obtienes el resultado.
Aqui te dejo la solucion:






Si lo solucionas tu, luego nos comentas. Suerte!.

Edicion: Debido al apuro de publicar el tema hubo un error, pero ya fue editado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 7, 2007)

Nunca puede dar mas de 3

Regla sentido comun: si solamente fueran las 3 primeras daria 3 Ohms, pero una de ellas tiene en paralelo otras, o sea que su valor ya no es 1 sino algo menos.
 1 + 1 + <1 No podra ser 3 o mas de 3


----------



## biguel17 (Oct 8, 2007)

me alegra que halla personas en la pagina que me ayuden,   ayer recien pregunte a mi profesor y el comento que para resolverlo de eso modo se hace basado en las leyes de kirchhof y ley de ohm o sea que haga un punto tierra y de ahi asuma un voltaje como de 2 o 3v hasta llegar al punto A y B . sabe alguien a que me refiero


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 9, 2007)

Quizas se referia a aplicar el metodo de mallas y nodos. pero para un circuito tan sencillo, es totalmente innecesario. Aqui es mucho mas facil asociar como ya se ha dicho. y tratar de llegar a alguna expresion condensada si se puede dadoq ue son todas iguales.
Es pura matematica.


----------



## Juan Romero (Oct 9, 2007)

Pero si no intentas darle solucion, nunca mas a aprender como se resuelve.
Yo te he propuesto una posible solucion, pero hay otras, y haber si alguien colabora con otra forma de solucionar este problemita que no tiene nada de complicado.
Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Oct 9, 2007)

Muy buena observación FOGONAZO. 
Habría que añadirle una parte: " No es inferior a dos"


----------



## Iván T. (Oct 9, 2007)

Bueno la verdad este sería mi primer cálculo de resistencias ya que soy nuevo.
Mmm. para entenderlo un poquito mejor y ayudarme, lo dibuje de forma distinta:






Creo que visto así es más fácil de pensar, al menos para mí. Es decir, vamos por partes:

Primero sumamos las 3 en serie del centro.
1 + 1 + 1 = *3*

Después le sumamos la primera que está en paralelo.
1/X = 1/3 + 1/1 = 4/3 => X = 3/4 = *0.75*

Después le sumamos 2 en serie (uno en cada lado).
0.75 + 1 + 1 = *2.75*

Después le sumamos la segunda que está en paralelo.
1/X = 1/2.75 + 1/1 = 3.75/2.75 => X = 2.75/3.75 = *1.36*

Después le sumamos 2 en serie (uno en cada lado).
1.36 + 1 + 1 = *3.36*

Después le sumamos la tercera que está en paralelo.
1/X = 1/3.36 + 1/1 = 4.36/3.36 => X = 3.36/4.36 = *0.77*

Después le sumamos las últimas dos que están en las puntas en serie.
0.77 + 1 + 1 = *2.77*

y listo. el resultado final sería *2.77*

¿Será así? ¿Qué dicen?


----------



## jim_17 (Oct 9, 2007)

Modifiqué el mensaje anterior con los resultados que tenia erroneos, me havia equivocado en la inversa y en cuanto a lo descrito por Ivan T. me parece genial el punto de vista de ver las Resistencias, asi seguro que biel lo entiende mejor un 10 para ti


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2007)

> Primero sumamos las 3 en serie del centro.
> 1 + 1 + 1 = 3
> Después le sumamos la primera que está en paralelo.
> 1/X = 1/3 + 1/1 = 4/3 => X = 3/4 = 0.75
> ...



Hasta aqui me gusta



> Después le sumamos la segunda que está en paralelo.
> 1/X = 1/2.75 + 1/1 = 3.75/2.75 => X = 2.75/3.75 = 1.36


Aqui ya no me gusta nada




1/x = 1/2.75 + 1/1 = 0,73333333333333333333333333333333
El paralelo NO puede ser mayor que cualquiera de los individuales Regla del sentido comun

De aqui para abajo nada me gusta

Después le sumamos 2 en serie (uno en cada lado). 
0,73333333333333333333333333333333 + 1 = 2,73333333333333333333333333333333

Después le sumamos la tercera que está en paralelo. 
1/X = 1/2,73333333333333333333333333333333 + 1/1 =  0,73214285714285714285714285779647


Después le sumamos las últimas dos que están en las puntas en serie. 
0,73214285714285714285714285779647 + 1 + 1 = 2,73214285714285714285714285779647

y listo. el resultado final sería 2,73214285714285714285714285779647

Tambien listo mi dolor de cabeza, demasiados numeros para mi

Si no da esto, no importa yo la cuenta no la saco mas !


----------



## Iván T. (Oct 9, 2007)

jaja si le erré en la division. se ve q apreté mal los numeros de la calculadora.
my mistake.

2.75/3.75 = 0.733333 como bien me corrigió Fogonazo =)

igualmente el planteo sería el mismo.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 10, 2007)

El error, Iván T., parece ser de concepto y de escritura de la fórmula.

La fórmula dice que se debe calcular el "INVERSO de la suma de los INVERSOS".

Rt (paralelo) = 1 / ( 1/R1 ) + ( 1/R2 ) + ( 1/Rn )

En la segunda cuenta, cometiste un error muy común: "Se te olvidaron los paréntesis":

Rt = 1 / 1/2.75 + 1/1, eso resulta ser 1 / 3.75/2,75 y, no es correcto.

Como puedes ver, sumaste unas fracciones y no los inversos del valor de las R.

Considero innecesario agregar más.


Saludos a todos: mcrven


----------



## Iván T. (Oct 10, 2007)

El error es que me confundí al calcular el resultado de 2.75/3.75, hice al revés la división.
Como se puede ver en mi primer post no me olvidé de invertirlo, pero me equivoqué al calcular la división.



> 1/X = 1/2.75 + 1/1 = 3.75/2.75 => X = 2.75/3.75 = 1.36



En fin. estoy se va por las ramas. y no era mi intención.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2007)

Ahora que todos calculan, me ayudan a resolver esta red de conductores


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 13, 2007)

Kirchoff debe estar preocupadisimo. . .  je je je


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 13, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Ahora que todos calculan, me ayudan a resolver esta red de conductores



A mi me dio 56 + J88. A uts?


----------



## Juan Romero (Oct 13, 2007)

Esa red que lo calcule "TELEFONICA", jajajajajaja


----------



## El nombre (Oct 14, 2007)

que poco sabeis de números.
Lo primero para llegar a la resolución del problema propuesto es despejar. Para ello obtendremos de la gasolinera más cercana un buen garrafón de gasolina y le prendemos fuego al poste. 
Acabado el despeje, sino aparecen los bomberos , apareceran los dagnificados que se han quedado pagando y sin teléfono. Despejado!


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 14, 2007)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> que poco sabeis de números.
> Lo primero para llegar a la resolución del problema propuesto es despejar. Para ello obtendremos de la gasolinera más cercana un buen garrafón de gasolina y le prendemos fuego al poste.
> Acabado el despeje, sino aparecen los bomberos , apareceran los dagnificados que se han quedado pagando y sin teléfono. Despejado!




Claro esa es la resolución por método de mallas.


----------



## karmaton (Mar 7, 2009)

Hola a todos
En este caso como se calcularia la resistencia equivalente entre los puntos a y b. llevo mucho tiempo mirandolo y no he podido hallarla, en un simulador me mostro que la resistencia equivalente era 3.36k. la verdad nunca lo pude hacer. 
Me acorde de este problema de hace tiempo. Ojala alguien nos diga el modo de resolverlo.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 7, 2009)

Transformas las estrellas  R1-R2-R3 y R4-R5-R6 en triangulos y sale por un tubo.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y-Δ_transformadorrm


----------

